# Im paying $100+ a month for computor service through Viastat



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I checked an hour ago, 11 00 Sunday, and I had Ping 1ms, Download 125.05Mbps, Upload 2.83Mbps. Is that in the ballpark for the amount Im paying a month?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> I checked an hour ago, 11 00 Sunday, and I had Ping 1ms, Download 125.05Mbps, Upload 2.83Mbps. Is that in the ballpark for the amount Im paying a month?


I don't know what your overall rates are.
I paid 114 per month and can use all I want. I watch at least one movie a night (free) plus I play chess about 2 hours each night. Its worth the money for my use. Before I was buying a couple movies a week and paying 50 a month for service. With the amount I got I could not play any movies on you tube.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I also watch ALOT of U Tube stuff. Many times tho when I go full screen, and even sometimes when Im just opening a vid up, Ill get the black screen and white rotating circle


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Is that in the ballpark for the amount Im paying a month?


Read your contract.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

FarmboyBill said:


> I also watch ALOT of U Tube stuff. Many times tho when I go full screen, and even sometimes when Im just opening a vid up, Ill get the black screen and white rotating circle


I have satellite and the download some times on news live is not to good. Most times if not raining it does come in good. It is good most of the time when watching movies at night. I play chess a lot and that works good.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

That's some unbelievably fast speeds. I don't believe it.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

That seems fast you must have the high speed business service I get about 6 MB download and about 1 MB upload and I have no problem watching youtube full screen and that is not where your speed comes from, it actually is the server your connected to. They can throttle your speed especially at peak times I have downloaded files faster at differing times of the day probably do to high traffic.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Viasat's fastest advertised download speed is 25 mbps
ETA: I do see they've recently launched a new service, new satellite, with much faster speeds, and much higher prices. Speed up to 100 MBPS. $150 a month, goes to $200 monthly after first 3 months.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Download *125.05Mbps*,





Clem said:


> Viasat's fastest advertised download speed is 25 mbps


His post could have easily been a typo that should have said 25.05 instead.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> His post could have easily been a typo that should have said 25.05 instead.


 Yes he may have meant 12.5 for down load and 2.8 up load is right.
I checked mine is 14.4 download and 2.8 up load.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

How do you check your speed?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Google speed test and there's one right there at the top of the results page


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Type in speedtest, and ital. open up. Ill do it again right now, 11 35


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just did it. I got the same 1 ms, Ping, Download, 66.91 Mbps, Upload, 847.92 Kbps


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What, no response?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> What, no response?


It's not exactly a "hot topic".
I'm amazed there are 15 replies even though 5 are yours.
Did you read your contract to see what it's supposed to be?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> 1 ms, Ping


If you're getting a 1ms ping, then you're pinging your own router or satellite modem. The minimum ping time to anything past the satellite will be at least a half second or so, because of the distance it has to travel to the satellite and back.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, $100+ is in the ballpark for 125Mb Internet service. But I question why you want it. If you think 125Mb service will bring in youtube clips any faster then I think you're wasting your money. Yes, you can download at 125Mb, but youtube isn't going to send it out that fast. It's a rare website that allows, or even has the capability of sending data that fast.

Typically high speed accounts like that are leased by companies with a lot of employees. They might need that kind of bandwidth for everyone combined. Commercial data centers usually offer anywhere from 100Mb to 1Gb service, but again that's shared among a number of servers in the data center, not just me. But it's still fun to watch installs download at 8MB/sec, which is 64Mb/sec.

Yes, a 1ms ping time is suspect. That's only possible when pinging a device in your own location.

When we talk about Internet speeds we're really talking about volume, not speed. After all, 125Mb per second describes a volume received over time, not a speed. In other words, a 1Mb internet connection runs at the same speed as a 100Mb Internet connection, it's just that the 100Mb connection has a wider pipe. Think of it like how many cars can travel over a highway in a given time. The cars are all going 60 mph and a 1-lane highway can only deliver a certain number of cars. But if we made the highway 2 lanes, or even 4 lanes, then we can deliver 2 or 4 times the number of cars even though they're still all going 60 mph.

At home I get about 25Mb. The device I use is capable of 42Mb, but the AT&T cell network has never given me more than 25Mb. I'm seldom able to take advantage of that speed. I see no difference in web browsing from the 6Mb DSL service I had before, but torrent downloads happen A LOT faster. I don't see a difference with youtube clips, since 6Mb was already faster than youtube could send it to me. Here is a speedtest I ran recently at speakeasy.net (https://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/).


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They told me that I had to buy more time IF I wanted to watch more U Tubes and other stuff. I don't have any other divices here cept the puter and modem.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> They told me that I had to buy more time IF I wanted to watch more U Tubes and other stuff. I don't have any other divices here cept the puter and modem.


Buy more time? How does your ISP meter time?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nevada, I KNOW that you have forgotten more about computers than I EVER care to learn. Im just telling you what they told me. I started getting the black screen and the white circle mid way into a vid, OR when I would enlarge it. I called, and they said I had to have a more expensive plan. That's what I got, tho lately, I notice that I get the circle more and more. Guess there hyping me up for a more expensive plan. Wont work.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Nevada, I KNOW that you have forgotten more about computers than I EVER care to learn. Im just telling you what they told me. I started getting the black screen and the white circle mid way into a vid, OR when I would enlarge it. I called, and they said I had to have a more expensive plan. That's what I got, tho lately, I notice that I get the circle more and more. Guess there hyping me up for a more expensive plan. Wont work.


I'm guessing they're wanting you to pay for more data volume.

I know that rural Internet can be expensive. If there's any way you can get dsl from a local phone company you'll be a lot better off. They don't usually meter data usage.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> They told me that I had to buy more time IF I wanted to watch more U Tubes and other stuff.


Now you're talking about data *limits*, not data download speeds.
This is also why you don't need to be reloading shotgun shells.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> If there's any way you can get dsl from a local phone company you'll be a lot better off.


Not necessarily. MY local phone company doesnt offer DSL down my road. However IF it did, packages start at $80. They have a monopoly and ONLY sell it packaged with lot other stuff. There is no $25 internet only like cable offers in town. In town they have competition.

I personally wont spend over $50 a month for internet and consider that high. Since dialup is pointless anymore, my only option is cellular hotspot. And its metered, so NO video. I mean it would cost me $20 of data to watch one movie. At most I can watch occasional short youtube video especially if its a howto for something I need to do so has actual value beyond entertainment.

If Bill is on satellite, would say he needs to pay attention to any "free" time in wee hours where it doesnt count against his total. Could even set it up to record during those hours and watch at leisure. Several browser addons that can record youtube. If you are streaming a movie then its protected and would need some app that records whatever is on the screen, in order to watch it later.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Verizon hotspot for me, cell phone and computer for around $65 a month and I watch lots of video


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Nevada, I KNOW that you have forgotten more about computers than I EVER care to learn. Im just telling you what they told me. I started getting the black screen and the white circle mid way into a vid, OR when I would enlarge it. I called, and they said I had to have a more expensive plan. That's what I got, tho lately, I notice that I get the circle more and more. Guess there hyping me up for a more expensive plan. Wont work.


Farmboybill, it is probably not your connection. I have a fast connection and have been having the same problems with YouTube.


----------



## Ryan. (Aug 3, 2018)

I would consider that to be the national average for the speed. I currently pay $60 a month for the unlimited data on a 0.60mbps upload and 4mbps download


----------

